# Frost on the window



## FFN (Feb 26, 2015)

At -17F frost usually forms on the windows. 





MudbrookPhoto.Com


----------



## DominoDude (Feb 26, 2015)

It's cool to see all these old Nikon shots and the extensive use of filters. Sure you are in the right forum?


----------



## tolusina (Feb 26, 2015)

DominoDude said:


> It's cool to see all these old Nikon shots and the extensive use of filters. Sure you are in the right forum?


She might be about to jump ship..........


----------



## FFN (Feb 26, 2015)

Actually I did just jump ship and moved to Canon 7D2 and a slew of lenses.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 26, 2015)

FFN said:


> At -17F frost usually forms on the windows.
> 
> MudbrookPhoto.Com



That is one gorgeous photo! Welcome to the forum


----------



## Click (Feb 27, 2015)

Cool shot. 8) Nicely done


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 27, 2015)

Hello FFN!

Lovely photo, almost like a painting.
Out of curiosity: can you recall, how the angle of light was? (about 30°, 45°, etc.)
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 27, 2015)

Reading CR responses sometimes beats the funnies! Love it, how some folk pick up on things so easily. 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 27, 2015)

BTW that is indeed a very impressive frost photo and having only semi-seriously ever tried a few, and just recently, I'd love to hear how it's done. Here's one of my attempts.

Jack


----------



## kphoto99 (Feb 27, 2015)

Here is my favorite shot of frost on the window that I took long time ago:

http://www.viewbug.com/photo/13678831


----------



## FFN (Mar 1, 2015)

Maximilian said:


> Hello FFN!
> 
> Lovely photo, almost like a painting.
> Out of curiosity: can you recall, how the angle of light was? (about 30°, 45°, etc.)
> Thank you for sharing.



Thank you EVERYone for the kind comments. Here is another shot from this AM @ -12F.


----------



## FFN (Mar 1, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> BTW that is indeed a very impressive frost photo and having only semi-seriously ever tried a few, and just recently, I'd love to hear how it's done. Here's one of my attempts.
> 
> Jack



Jack,

It is best to shoot the window in the AM or PM with the sun at a low angle to the side. If you have tripod or camera that does in-camera HDR, take 3-5 shots and merge them in PS into a single HDR photo. Then adjust the colors/temp/brightness/contrast to suit. Use artistic filters in PS to make it look more like a painting.


----------



## FFN (Mar 1, 2015)

FFN said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > BTW that is indeed a very impressive frost photo and having only semi-seriously ever tried a few, and just recently, I'd love to hear how it's done. Here's one of my attempts.
> ...



Jack,

Here is an edit of your shot that I made in PS along the lines I described - except the HDR stuff.


----------



## Click (Mar 1, 2015)

FFN said:


> Thank you EVERYone for the kind comments. Here is another shot from this AM @ -12F.




Another very nice shot. Well done.


----------



## jannatul18 (Mar 3, 2015)

Its a beautiful painting. Which platform have you used for this? Looking forward to see more of your works here


----------



## FFN (Mar 4, 2015)

jannatul18 said:


> Its a beautiful painting. Which platform have you used for this? Looking forward to see more of your works here



Most of my images at MudbrookPhoto.Com are the result of a multi step process: 1) HDR stack of 3 shots, 2) contrast, color, saturation, sharpening and Levels adjustments in PSCC, 3) Filter Forge for artsy stuff.


----------

